# Circular saw sharpener! $59.99



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*This looks like a pretty good buy, what do you Lumberjocks think?*

I have a lot of old dull blades hanging around.

*Does anyone have one of these? *

Circular saw sharpener.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

60 bucks- It cant be too good. 
But for 50 bucks you can't get hurt either.

If it's from China - forget what I just said.

Bob


----------



## cmaeda (Sep 1, 2008)

I can't imagine needing this unless you have a chipped tooth.
I have a set of Spyderco sharpening stones and those work well to sharpen the blades.
I found if you keep your blades clean, you hardly ever need to sharpen them.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Looks ok for blades with large spacing betwen the teeth, but you might have problems with 60, 80, 100 tooth blades.

I personally use a diamond file just to hone the edges, but I agree with cmaeda, keep the blades clean (carbide toothed) and you do not have to sharpen or hone them too often.

For $60, you are not going too loose too much if does not work too well, just try it out on an old blade that does not have too much value.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

No Dick but it will make a great review when you do buy it. LOL
I get my blades sharpened for around $20Aus, I guess if it worked well & took different sized blades & required little maintenance & was easy to use I might think about it.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I think this would be useful so if you buy it and use it regularily let us know how it pefrforms it would however not be difficult to make what is the max dia of blades it can do? interresting.Alistair


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Boy!!*
You guys are sure anxious for me to spend. LOL

*Scotsman*.
Here's the specs: * Sharpens circular saw blades from 4" to 15-3/4" diameter
* Motor block tilts 25° left and right to handle different blade tooth configurations
* Specialized blade receiver accepts blades with arbors up to 1" 
* Blade indexing arm for fast and easy performance
* Portable compact design
* Sturdy die cast aluminum base and indexing arm 
Includes 4" diamond blade, 4" emery blade, 6 ft. 18 gauge power cord; 120V, 60 Hz, 140 watts; 3800 RPM; Overall dimensions: 9-1/2" L x 13-3/4" W x 11" H
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I just got a new catalog today, $10 off on any purchase over $59.

*The bait is in my mouth.* <O)#


----------



## albut (Apr 16, 2008)

i can't help i use exchange a-blades

i think it's best way to save money 
www.exchangeablade.com


----------



## Al_Killian (Feb 15, 2008)

What about balnceing the blade? This can cuase major problems if too much is removed from one side.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

probably be alright for general cheap carpentry blade. I wouldn't
use such a thing as a substitute for quality grinding on a cabinet-making
blade - Forrest, Systematic, etc..


----------



## laflaone (Apr 28, 2008)

I saw some probablys, I thinks, and what abouts, etc. It would be nice to hear from someone who has actually used the item. I suspect that Dick and Barb saw this item at Harborfreight. If you go to their website, you will find it at that price. I too wondered if it actually worked well.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

I don't think that this item has been available from Harbor Freights for very long. I am a bit of a fanatic for flyers and coupons from HF and have only noticed it being listed for the last 2 months. May well be that is the reason no one has had any experience with it. BTW, I look a lot and buy very little so I don't have it either.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

It only does 15 3/4, my blade is 16" with a 1 1/8 arbor. So it won't fit but I saw it in a recent catalog.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Dick, I'd say the hook is in your gullet! Can't wait to see the review! ;^}


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm still undecided about buying this machine, because I'm like the some of the other guys.

I've been hand sharpening with my diamond stone for years.

I guess I'm still in the stone age.

*There might be some other machine lurking out there for me. *


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Come on now Dick, we are all waiting to see if it is any good. LOL


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Dick;

I think you should use the money to take Barb to lunch, instead of buying that.

May as well score some brownie points with the mrs.

Lee


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

HF has some very useful tools but I purchased their chainsaw sharpener and it is now at the local landfill after one use.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Thanks Lee!

That's the best suggestion yet.*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Thanks, Kindlingmaker!
I had my eye on that one too!*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I guess *I'll have to spread my money around*, on a good dining experience.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Anyone have one of these yet? The guy who sharpens my saw blades has honed the sides of the teeth right down to the plate on a couple of my blades, so I'm looking for other options. Suggestions?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I haven't heard from anyone yet, but I've decided to just hone my blades the same as I've always done,

with my diamond hone.


----------



## ChuckM (May 12, 2008)

My vote is NO - whether or not the sharpener is from China. For one thing, saw blades are cheap and for blades that are expensive (E.G. Forrest10" x 80-Tooth Duraline,3/32" Kerf $145.00), I wouldn't trust this guy anyway.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

Seems cheap to me…I have been looking for a devise like this for a while. Sharpening services around here are expensive and SLOW. I have a chainsaw sharpener I find indispensible. I have at least a dozen 10" 40-80 tooth blades that need dressing. I also have numerous router bits that could also use touchup. Chicago Electric doesn't impress me much. Were the machine made/sold by a more reputable company I would pay more and buy it immediately. My first post on this forum.

*What about balnceing the blade? This can cuase major problems if too much is removed from one side.*
I think thats what indexing is for. It insures the consistant removal of material on each tooth.


----------



## TL3 (Jan 13, 2011)

Registration was closed, so I couldn't respond when you first posted this. I have this sharpener and have used it to sharpen my general use blades. The instructions aren't great, mostly pictures. It comes with a beveled/flat wheel for HSS and a diamond wheel for carbide tipped blades. I have 12" 7.25", and 8.25 diameter blades. The setup time for a single blade takes me about 10-20 minutes (adjusting for tooth angle, depth, and maximum rigidity). Since I have more time than money I don't mind the time for setup. My biggest gripe is that the arm that supports the blade needs to be more rigid, to compensate you really need to crank on the adjustment handles (then test tooth angle again, then more than likely re-adjust). 
Personally I would not use this on my best "A" blades. I bought the setup because my general purpose blades aren't worth sending in to resharpen (would be tossed), and a cheap 12" blade is more than half the cost of the tool $30-40). In my mind having successfully (you never know until you try the blade) sharpened 4 of my blades, the tool has paid for itself. I would recommend the tool for anyone in a similar situation and not for sharpening anything you would hate to lose. As far as blade balance, I think you would be hard pressed to accidentally remove enough material to negatively effect balance.

Summation: It works, but takes time and patience.


----------



## Farrout (Oct 6, 2009)

I bought one yesterday after watching multiple videos on youtube.
It now costs $38 with the 20% discount coupon.
Not bad for the putterer in me.


----------



## hydro (Aug 9, 2013)

I did buy that very device from Harbor Freight a couple of years ago. Tried it on a carbide 10" blade and it seemed to work quite well at first. I did notice that the diamond wheel was rather coarse and the finish on the teeth was not very smooth.

When I installed the blade in the saw and took a rip cut through some hard and dry 8/4 white oak, about half of the teeth split and flew off of the blade. I believe that the heat generated by dry grinding the carbide with that coarse wheel set up stress fracture points across the teeth and when exposed to the shock of cutting, they snapped in half.

For carbide blades I would not recommend this device, but if for some reason you want to sharpen steel blades it would work just fine.


----------

